
Why Facebook's Authentication Model Is Inadequate - allenleein
https://nadim.computer/2017/05/27/facebook-authentication.html
======
andreasgonewild
No surprises here, everything about Facebook is inadequate. User security and
integrity is so far down their list of priorities that it never sees the light
of day. Quit, it's that simple; someone always has to lead the way. There are
plenty of alternatives, but this one is mine:

[https://github.com/andreas-gone-wild/snackis](https://github.com/andreas-
gone-wild/snackis)

